# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Nanya Hi Silk 21

## Ochiba635

mau tanya tentang hi silk 21, apakah bagus untuk pakan sehari hari koi saya...mohon pencerahannya..thx :Eyebrows:

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

> sepanjang yg saya alami untuk growth dan body bagus om...tentunya harus didukung genetik dan lingkungan yang menunjang..


thx infonya...

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Denis Rukmindar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

